# Squatting low bar v. high bar



## gtbmed (Jan 16, 2010)

Which do you guys prefer and why?  I've been conflicted with this for the past few weeks.

I know low bar will have a greater carry-over to deads and build a ton of posterior chain strength, but I feel that high-bar squatting puts the lifter in a more natural position (more common in athletics and everyday life) and through a more natural range of motion.

For me, low bar squatting just isn't overly comfortable/natural.  Is this common or do I just need to work on flexibility and movement patterns?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 16, 2010)

I prefer low as possible. For me, high bar squats are a less comfortable movement.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm just the opposite. I like the bar on the traps. When I first started squating, I used to get pins and needles in my hands during a set. A buddy told me it was due to not keeping the bar on the traps and to try the low bar squats. I found low bars created more discomfort in my shoulders so I went back to the high bars. Eventually when I built up my traps more, I didn't get that numbing feeling in my arms anymore.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd go with what is more comfortable/natural for you.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 17, 2010)

I find many people squat high due to the padding. Take it off, and try it low. I squatted for years with the padding, utilizing a high bar position and could never understand why my upper body always wanted to hunch and lean forward. I took the padding off, squatted with a low bar position, and problem solved.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 18, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance -- what is a high bar vs a low bar?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 18, 2010)

From Fred Hatfields book:


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 18, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> I find many people squat high due to the padding. Take it off, and try it low. I squatted for years with the padding, utilizing a high bar position and could never understand why my upper body always wanted to hunch and lean forward. I took the padding off, squatted with a low bar position, and problem solved.



Nah, I've never use a pad on the bar.  I don't find the high bar position uncomfortable.

To me it seems that a high bar squat involves much less coaching/patterning to get it correct.  It's a natural movement and just involves squatting down with weight balanced over the feet.  A low bar squat takes practice IMO because you have to learn how to keep the weight balanced over the heels.  But I know that low bar squats will have a larger carry-over to deadlifts than high bar squats because of the glute and hamstring involvement.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 18, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Nah, I've never use a pad on the bar.  I don't find the high bar position uncomfortable.
> 
> To me it seems that a high bar squat involves much less coaching/patterning to get it correct.  It's a natural movement and just involves squatting down with weight balanced over the feet.  A low bar squat takes practice IMO because you have to learn how to keep the weight balanced over the heels.  But I know that low bar squats will have a larger carry-over to deadlifts than high bar squats because of the glute and hamstring involvement.


ah,.. well the low bar also helps me as I am 6' 3". That combined wth a wider stance and ATG is pure gold.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 18, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Pardon my ignorance -- what is a high bar vs a low bar?


 
Hey Phineas,

High bar is right on the traps, grip at shoulder width. Low is below the traps and grip is very wide. Almost at the collar of the bar.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hey Phineas,
> 
> High bar is right on the traps, grip at shoulder width. Low is below the traps and grip is very wide. Almost at the collar of the bar.



"High bar" and "low bar" also imply something about the angles/posture in the squat.  A high bar squat requires a very upright torso and an acute angle between the upper and lower leg (more knee bend).  A low bar squat requires a more bent-over torso and an acute angle between the torso and the upper leg (more hip bend).

Overall I lean towards high bar squatting for a few reasons.  I think the bar position and overall motion are more natural.  I also think it's easier to know where the bottom of the squat is than with a parallel, low bar squat.  Last, I think squatting through the full range of motion is better for muscular development and helps with flexibility.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2010)

I utilize both for their various strengths and weaknesses.  Generally speaking though, since I am not a competitive powerlifter, I go with the high bar position.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2010)

Low-bar trashes the hell out of my shoulders.

patrick


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 18, 2010)

When I scrunch my back to get into position my traps hump up and I drop the bar below the that. It locks in very tight and natural there. My grip is at the end of... but all on the texture of the bar, not near collar. My chest sticks way out and it feels nice. I'm pretty relaxed and flexible by nature.  

Is that low bar?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jan 19, 2010)

P-funk said:


> Low-bar trashes the hell out of my shoulders.
> 
> patrick


same here, til I messed around with grip placement and elbow angle and found the right one.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> "High bar" and "low bar" also imply something about the angles/posture in the squat.  A high bar squat requires a very upright torso and an acute angle between the upper and lower leg (more knee bend).  A low bar squat requires a more bent-over torso and an acute angle between the torso and the upper leg (more hip bend).
> 
> Overall I lean towards high bar squatting for a few reasons.  I think the bar position and overall motion are more natural.  I also think it's easier to know where the bottom of the squat is than with a parallel, low bar squat.  Last, I think squatting through the full range of motion is better for muscular development and helps with flexibility.



OOOOHHHH.....ya, I'm low bar all the way.

When I first started lifting I was high bar, but I find low gives me much better control. I like the compact feel; reminds me of deadlifts. Also, I want my hams and glutes involves a great deal. Before I started low bar my quads were nicely developed, but that was about it (I also wasn't deadlifting much or properly). Now, I do lower pull as well but I think because of the way I squat my thighs have grown much thicker. It's probably the nicest feature of my physique at this point.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I'd argue that if you already deadlift (especially if you're like me and often deadlift with a sumo-stance), then you're doing a good amount of posterior chain work with deadlifts.  Add in a few sets of good-mornings or glute-ham raises and you can hit the hams/glutes pretty hard.

There's an interesting post from Glenn Pendlay circulating on the web on the glute/ham involvement in high bar squats:  Rippetoe Squatting - Page 10 - CrossFit Discussion Board

But I understand completely about feel.  I think a comfortable squat position has a lot to do with body proportions (specifically the relative lengths of the torso and the legs).  For me, a low bar squat is uncomfortable because I have a longer torso and I'm much more suited to pulling/squatting with my torso upright because of leverages.  I also like the ability to feel the very bottom of the squat instead of guessing about depth.

I suppose individual goals and training programming factors into this a lot as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> When I scrunch my back to get into position my traps hump up and I drop the bar below the that. It locks in very tight and natural there. My grip is at the end of... but all on the texture of the bar, not near collar. My chest sticks way out and it feels nice. I'm pretty relaxed and flexible by nature.
> 
> Is that low bar?



I'm the exact same way. There's like a perfect ridge below my traps and across my rear delts. I hardly grip the bar at all.


----------



## hardly krishna (Jan 23, 2010)

high bar squats seems to put more pressure on my knees...more than likely due to poor hip flexibility, and low bar absolutely destroys my shoulders.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2010)

Powerlifter style posture, but i have the bar up on my traps :-S

Is that a combination of both? Lol.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes.

Powerlifters generally squat with the low bar because it changes the lever arm.  If they're going to squat with such a bent-over posture, they want to try and reduce the length of the lever arm as much as possible to reduce the torque around the hip.  After squatting like this for a bit, I struggled to keep my torso upright with the bar on my traps.

A narrow-stance squat can certainly be performed with a low bar position.  Mark Rippetoe actually advocates this type of squatting.  I've never actually seen anyone squat with a very wide stance and the bar high on their traps though.


----------

